# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Magos en Alcalá

## albertoile

Buenas me gustaría saber sí hay magos de Alcalá de henares gracias a todos

----------


## albertoile

Veo que hay pocos magos en alcala por no decir ninguno.....Pero bueno.....Si hay gente de Madrid que lo digan porfavor gracias.....

----------


## Dow

Alguno hay... y al rededores  :Smile1:

----------

